# نكت جديده نوفى..ولازم تضحك!!!



## dodo jojo (5 يونيو 2011)

هااااااااااااااااى..أنا النهارده جايبلكم موضوع تحفه تحفه تحفه كتيييييييييير..هيضحكوا اوى..كام نكته بس رهااااب..يارب يعجبوكم.

1-الاول:اسمى جمعه.
الثانى:كيف ذلك  ويوم الجمعه اجازه؟

2-الاول:كم عمر والدك؟
الثانى:والله ما بعرف بس هو معى بقاله كثير.

3-رأى جحا رجلا يغرق فى اليحر،قفام بانقاذه وبعد ما أخرجه جحا،رماه مره أخري فى البحر..قال الشخص:لماذا رميتنى مره اخري؟
قال جحا:اعمل الخير وارميه فى البحر.

4-نزل جحا ضيفا عند صديقه،فقدمله فى اليوم الاول حليب،وفى اليوم الثانى حليب،وفى اليوم الثالث حليب،وفى اليوم الرابع كان جحا جالسا بحزن شديد فسأله صديقه:ما بك؟..قال جحا:أنتظر حتى تفطمنى.

5-الاول:يستطيع أخى رفع ستة أشخاص باصبع واحد!
الثانى:بالتأكيد انه بطل فى رفع الاثقال:
الاول:لا..انه عامل مصعد.

6-الاول:كم الساعه الآن؟
الثانى:الثانيه مساءا.
الاول:أتمنى أن يقول أحدهم الحقيقه 
طوال اليوم اسأل نفس السؤال وأحصل على اجابات مختلفه.

7-كان هناك رجل مريض بالقلب وسمع أصدقاؤه انه فاز بجائزه قيمتها مليون دولار 
فخافوا عليه من المفاجأه،فأختاروا واحدا منهم ليخبره بهدوء وعندما أخبره قال:
أشكرك يا صديقى على هذا النبأ،ولذلك سوف أعطيك نصف الجائزه فلم يحتمل الصديق الخبر،فمات..!

يارب تكون النكت عجبتكم..وميكونش دمها تقيل عليكم..بااااااااااى..اخوكم dodo jojo.
​


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه

حلوين يا دودو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا كتييييير يا روزى للمرور​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (5 يونيو 2011)

جميلة تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي كتيير يا يوليوس للمرور


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييير ​


----------



## dodo jojo (5 يونيو 2011)

العفوا..شكرا كتيييييييير للمرور


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 يونيو 2011)

بهذه المناسبه المضحكه
 لايسعني الا قول 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (17 يونيو 2011)

6-الاول:كم الساعه الآن؟
الثانى:الثانيه مساءا.
الاول:أتمنى أن يقول أحدهم الحقيقه 
طوال اليوم اسأل نفس السؤال وأحصل على اجابات مختلفه.
*يا رااااااااااااااااااجل   تصور وانا كمان*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اوى كلهم يا دودو*
*ميرسى ع النكت*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كتييييييير يا شباب ربنا يبارككوا


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2011)

حلوين قوى 

مشكور ​


----------



## tamav maria (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
حلوين قوي يادودو


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكوره نيتا مشكوره سوسا..ربنا يبارككوا


----------



## أنجيلا (25 يونيو 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> 6-الاول:كم الساعه الآن؟
> الثانى:الثانيه مساءا.
> الاول:أتمنى أن يقول أحدهم الحقيقه
> طوال اليوم اسأل نفس السؤال وأحصل على اجابات مختلفه.​
> ...


* ههههههههههه*
*تحفة دول *
*تسلم ايدك*


----------



## dodo jojo (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كتيييييرا صدقائى للمرورات العسل


----------



## Thunder Coptic (26 يونيو 2011)

حلوين اوى الرب يباركك​


----------



## dodo jojo (27 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي شايمس للمرور


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه
جماال اوي
شكرا للضحكه اللي رسمتها ع شفاهنا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (28 يونيو 2011)

بشكرك لمرورك المشرف


----------



## هالة الحب (29 يونيو 2011)

بجد رائعة ودمها خفيف قوى


----------



## dodo jojo (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا كتييييييير اصحابى للمرورات العسلات


----------



## هالة الحب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا فعلا نكت جميله


----------



## dodo jojo (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسي هالة


----------



## MAJI (31 أكتوبر 2011)

-كان هناك رجل مريض بالقلب وسمع أصدقاؤه انه فاز بجائزه قيمتها مليون دولار 
فخافوا عليه من المفاجأه،فأختاروا واحدا منهم ليخبره بهدوء وعندما أخبره قال:
أشكرك يا صديقى على هذا النبأ،ولذلك سوف أعطيك نصف الجائزه فلم يحتمل الصديق الخبر،فمات..!

كلهم حلوين 
يسلم اختيارك
الرب يباركك


----------

